# E-Caller Question



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a question, I have a johnny stewart cassette e caller, 2 of them actually and I want to run the huntingsnows.com shoot em in the lips CD, this spring, they don't make it in cassette and I was wondering if I could buy the system where you can put a tape in it that runs off a portable CD player, you know like in a car? Would that work with an e-caller, has anyone tryed this?
Adam


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I dont' see why it wouldn't work. If you do give it a try let us know how it works out for you. 
:beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Any home stereo that has both a tape and cd deck will record it to a tape for you. Otherwise your idea will work too, I'm sure.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree find a cd tape combo and make a few I would make several because those tape callers are some tape eating mofos

I do have a question how dose that cd sound not trying to sell anything but I bought one from this site last year that sounds great not sure how the snows like it yet by the time I got it they were gone from MO I like to bring several to the feild with me to see what they like :beer:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, i havent ordered one yet, therefore ever heard what it sounds like, but I want to get one, lotta snow goose hunters are using it and having success with it, ill let you know what happens.
Adam


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is the cd that I will be using this spring made it myself from years of video taping... I think it sounds good. Don't PM me to buy one it is NOT for sale.
http://canadiannorthwinddecoys.com/soundfile.htm

Do you think it sounds good??? I do


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The end of the clip is the best IMO. I'm a big fan of the grunts and murmers, which come out in the end. How long are your clips?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

You think I should have less yelps and more grunts and mumers. My clips are close to 1.5 minutes I have extracted many different clips. The sound changes through out the cd I mix or add in different clips. I also can make the mumers and grunts louder and the yelps softer. The cd I made has mummers and grunts in the background the whole way through it the varied the volume of the mummers through out it.

Thanks for checking it out Chris..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The single goose sounds alittle funny to me in that file. 
But the rest of it sounds great!


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I say try it and see what happens the goose is the real judge for the tape I think it sounds fine but it did sound like the geese in the background where flying?? maybe not, if you play it on several diff players I bet it would sound great. Around where I hunt if the geese are feeling safe they don't make too much noise when they are on the ground the ones that are working down make 90% of the noise anyway, just a thought. If your like me you would get satisfaction just in knowing that you are the one that made the tape (assuming that it works) I would love to here how you do with it :beer:


----------

